# Knife's Edge,Katahdin



## bart (Dec 28, 2011)

I am planning on hiking this trail in mid-July.  Any feedback, experiences, essentials, etc. regarding this hike would be greatly appreciated.  What conditions are likely at that time of year. I realize things can change in an instant. I'm just trying to prepare for any obstacles.  Looks crazy online. Thanks in advance.

Rob


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome to the boards!  As soon as you can, reserve a bunk at Chimney Pond.  It makes the summit ascent so much easier because you don't have the long approach from Roaring Brook.  It also gives you at least two chances to hike it because the Park Rangers will close the trail and prevent you from hiking if the weather/conditions are bad.  If it is raining, the trail is wet, it is windy, or there is poor visibility, they will advise you not to hike the KE and in that case your best route is the Saddle.  

Some pics from my stay at Chimney Pond and hike up Katahdin in 2008, compliments of my (now) wife.  We had an awesome time despite the bad weather for some of the week.  Baxter is simply amazing:










































Katahdin deserves respect.  Do some day hikes before you go up to get into shape.  It is rugged country and a long approach.


----------



## bart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. Amazing pics.  My buddy has hiked Katahdin several times, but has never done KE. He always camps at Moosehead so I think that's where I'll be staying. But thanks for your suggestions.

Anyone else?


----------



## David Metsky (Dec 28, 2011)

Here are some shots from this summer.  I was taking them to emphasize the drop, it's really not bad except in a few small places.











The toughest spot is climbing in and out of the Chimney.











Honestly, it's just a big hike.  The danger is stressed but a well prepared and calm hiker should have no problems in good weather.  Certainly, bad weather is not a time to be up there but you have ample time to turn around.  The key point is where are you staying in the park?  If you're not in the park you'll need to arrive at the gate by 5:00 to make sure you get a parking spot at Roaring Brook.

 -dave-


----------



## bart (Dec 28, 2011)

Dave, thank you for posting pics of the drop. I wanted to get a sense of what the worst of it was and those are some great shots. I'm really going to train hard for this hike during the next 6 months. I don't want to roll an ankle or blow out a knee(I've torn my right ACL and MCL in the past). We are camping at Moosehead Lake(hopefully) and will get up by 3:30am to have breakfast then leave soon after for the trail head.


----------



## David Metsky (Dec 28, 2011)

Like I said, it's just a long day hike with some lovely terrain.  Don't psyche yourself out for it, that will probably stress you out more than necessary.  Just get on the trail early and keep hiking.  Carry enough water and the necessary gear, but don't overload your pack.  It's not something that I'd train specifically for. I don't think training is going to make it less likely that you'll roll and ankle or blow out a knee.


----------



## princesslenorastone (Dec 28, 2011)

great hike. do it.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 29, 2011)

Realize it's ~40mi(my guess) to the Park access road from the NE tip of Moosehead...~50mi from Greenville.

1) Greenville(Southern end of the Lake) northward(on LilyBay Rd) to the Golden Road = ~*26mi*.  (LilyBay Rd. is all dirt with a number of spots..gravel interspersed with a few hills with stretches of bedrock.."Sias Hill"...etc)...a constant 35/40mph might be pushing your luck with your vehicle suspension's/tire's health. 
2) Then it's just another ~*5mi+* of dirt road till you hit pavement(for the remainder of the way...~*19mi*(another guess)) but it most often carries the threat of a pothole/dip or two along the way, so keep cruise off.

Nothing major to worry about, just some mileage you should know about...


----------



## salsgang (Dec 29, 2011)

Yea have fun. Plan for the entire day. I would recommend from Roaring brook up Helon Taylor, across knife edge and down the saddle trial and out on the chimney pond trail. 

You can do the reverse but I think the descent on Helon Trail is more tiring at the end of the day than the descent on Roaring Brook.

Reserve a parking spot via the Day Use Parking Reservation (DUPR) at the Baxter State park website. (http://www.baxterstateparkauthority.com/hiking/hikingParking.html). They fill up quickly in mid-summer.

http://www.baxterstateparkauthority.com/hiking/hikingParking.html

Great pics everyone!


----------



## bart (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your thoughtful and insightful responses. Much appreciated...

As far as training I just mean strengthening my ankles and especially my quads so I'm not shaky on the descent.  I actually hiked Mt. Liberty(I think) in NH not too long after I had reconstructive surgery on my ACL.  I was wearing a $2,000 custom made brace for athletes, but I found it to be super uncomfortable.  But Katahdin looks like it's made to break ankles, so that's why I want to be cautious...

Thank you for the distances regarding Moosehead. We know that takes a while to get to Katahdin, but this is sort of like a tradition for my friend, staying at Moosehead. Plus, I want a day to just lay around by the water and recover :beer: after KE.

Thanks again everyone. This site is great, really enjoy poking around here.


----------



## tomcat (Dec 30, 2011)

If this is likely a one time deal, the weather is clear, and If you are well conditioned by the time of your trip, I recommend Knife Edge, Baxter, Hamlin, down Hamlin Ridge.  You can get up to Pamola either Dudley or Helon.  This is a long and tiring hike but one of the best I've encountered in the East.  Many miles above treeline and the stretch from Baxter to Hamlin is a one of a kind walk in the east.  Hamlin Ridge also provides a unique view into two basins.  
The Knife Edge itself is over dramatized about the shearness of it, although it is still no casual stroll.  Like the others said there are only a few really tight spots.  The Chimney is by far the most technical spot and can be tricky if you have a bulky pack or fear of heights.  I found the biggest challenge on a clear day on the Knife Edge is wind.  Depending on conditions it can blast you as it comes out of the basin. Of course wet rocks can be nasty.  
Always be prepared for the worst weather of any given season.  On a seemingly clear day clouds can hover over the summit making it damp and with the wind make for cool conditions any season.


----------



## Angus (Dec 30, 2011)

I've day hiked the Roaring Brook to Chimney Pond up Dudley to the summit of Pamola and then across Knife Edge and then back out to Roaring Brook via the Saddle Trail route and it is a real slog. I've never gone up or down Cathedral but heard going down isn't the best. Two summers ago, I stayed at Chimney Pond with my son the night before and we did the same route hiking out back out to Roaring Brook on the same day. Many people will find Dudley difficult - lot's of scrambling over boulders, steep, etc. Two years ago, the first week in August, it was sleeting at the summit the afternoon we arrived at Chimney Pond. The next morning it was about 32 degrees at the lean-to and the winds howled the entire day once we gained elevation. We had to abort going up Hamlin Peak due to weather (cold, wind and threatening rain) - as everyone has said, really IMO a truly unique place for the east coast. Enjoy. I assume with the knee you hike with poles - Saddle and Cathedral are badly eroded and going down will be tough on knees.


----------



## thoran1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, those are some spectacular pictures.  I've never done this hike mostly because it's such a haul from where I am in seacoast New Hampshire, but those pictures really make a strong case.


----------



## EllenK (Jan 31, 2012)

Really amazing country up there....certainly on my bucket list of places to visit in New England


----------



## Tooth (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice pictures.  8)


----------



## Brewbeer (Feb 13, 2012)

Before I got married, I was lucky to have had reservations for a week inside the park for 7 years in a row in September, including several nights at chimney pond each time (reservations were typically made in January).  We were only able to hike the Knife's Edge on two of those occasions, as it was closed the other times due to bad weather.  You can't count on the trial being open on any given day, so leave yourself 2 or 3 or 4 days (if you can) from which to make an attempt.


----------

